# Sole 'n Asparagus with Cheese Sauce



## dragnlaw (Nov 10, 2016)

Reading how many believe cheese and fish don't mix on another thread (about breadcrumbs! lol) inspired me to look up this recipe.  Have done this for years, usually in the spring & early summer, but with asparagus now available here all year I might dig it out more often.  I believe I found this in a magazine when micro waves started becoming a standard kitchen item, hence the listing of frozen asparagus and defrosting.  I use fresh and par-boil 2-3 minutes depending on thickness.

*Sole and Asparagus with Cheese Sauce*

Ingredients:
1 10 oz. pkg frozen asparagus
4  (4 oz. ea) sole or flounder fillets
1  Tbsp butter (or margarine)
1/2  cup half 'n half (or whole milk)
2  Tbsp white wine

1  Tbsp a-p flour
1/2  tsp salt    1/4  tsp ground red pepper
2  oz. cheddar cheese, shredded (approx 1/2 cup)
Lemon twists or zest for garnish

Method:
- Defrost asparagus in micro at med-low (30% power) 2 min. or till spears separate.  (or par-boil 2 - 3 minutes depending on thickness).
- With boned side up and starting at narrow end, place several spears of asparagus and roll-up fillet.
- Arrange fish, seam down, in a 4 x 4 baking dish.  Dot with butter (marg.).  
- Cook covered, on High (100% power) 4 to 6 min until flesh flakes easily.  Reserving liquid in baking dish remove fish to serving platter (or directly onto warmed individual plates) - keep warm.
- Into liquid in baking dish, whisk 1/2 'n 1/2, wine, flour, s & p. Stirring twice cook on High 3 - 4 min. till thickened. 
- Stir in shredded cheese, cook on high 1 more min, stir. 
- Spoon over fillets, garnish with twists or zest.   Serve

This is an incredibly fast dish, delicious and easy.   
There are any number of vegetables you could roll up inside that fillet as well. 

Enjoy!
oops - forgot...  Serves 2/3 as a main or 4 as a 'course' for a dinner party.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2016)

This sounds wonderful, thanks for posting it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 11, 2016)

Well, hope you get a chance to try it.  

'Tis deceptively scrumptious.


----------

